# We lost our Mare Noel today



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

So sorry for your loss,, I know from experience that it hurts like heck to see one pass away.. But after I lost my Goldy I just imagined him running and romping in a lush green pasture feeling no pain..


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry. We're all here for you!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My condolences. It's hard to lose one, even if you know they're living on borrowed time.

At least you gave her the best 3 months of her life.

Now she's out of pain, young, and running free.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so sorry! A horse at my place died last night, and that just made me realize how much I really love my horses, and every horse at the barn.

Im really sorry, I hope your ok...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

sorry for your loss, she sounds like a wonderful horse, with an amazing story  i bet that the best time of her life is when she was with you. you are running free now Noel x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I have been in the horse world for 20 years and this the first horse i have had pass on in my care. I am beating myself up thinking i should of done more and i know that not true we did everthing. It was costing us a 500.00 bucks a month on top of feed and hay to keep her happy and comfy. So i know we did everything but i wonder if there was more. She wa so calm she was the horse my 2 boys 5 and 3 played withed and loved they do not know yet and not sure how i going to tell them.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss as for telling your sons i know when i was younger my dad told me when my cat died that the angels in heaven needed a perfect kitty and in their eyes she was perfect. You could say the same thing about your horse...heck she sounded perfect to me.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Aw! Well, at least she is free now!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Chavez said:


> Noel was a TB she was 28 years old. She made someone a rich man in her race cereer She earned over 400k. She came to us for 150 buck at a auction i outbid a meat buyer. She had the kidest eye and soul...We were haven a very hard time keeping weight on her and after many test the vet said her vidal organs were failing (she assumed beig she was older she was racing during the days lots of drugs were give and the side affects were taken there toll). We have kept her comfy and happy for the past 3 months since we heard the news. She was a joy to have around and love she truly was a old soul. Well my boyfriend went to barn this morning to do chores and she was gone...My heart is breaking but we did all we could do and she is happy and healthy again. She was soooo pretty she had a amazing life. I will miss her everyday


What an amazing end of life you gave her. Good for you. She is one lucky girl, God bless your soul for it. Truly a miracle you were able let her finish off her life like this and pass away in a pasture she'd lived in. I have no doubt in my mind, she's over on the other side of rainbow goofing around with a lot of other horses, the way every horse should be able to.

God Bless you.


----------

